# Personal/Family protection trainer around Middlebury CT



## Antipaladin (Feb 12, 2013)

Just brought home a beautiful, female GSD from Teri at Birken Wald Kennel in Pittsfield, NH. Can anyone recommend a good trainer for personal/family protection in the Middlebury, CT area? She's 13 weeks now. 

Thanks!


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

www.connecticutK9.com in watertown- spoke to the guy years ago when I bought my 1st gsd. Seemed very knowledgable. Give him a call.


----------

